# Refill Samsung toner in Montreal?



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

Where does one go in Montreal to refill laser toner cartridges and/or swap old empties for "remanufactured" full ones?


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Don't know about brick'n'mortar stores in Montreal but when I decided to go the refill route for my samsung laser printer I ordered toner from these guys

http://inkrefills.com/

Just one of the many toner selling outfits I found online. No idea if any one of them is best.

Worked great, and super cheap. The model of Samsung I had, had a cap on one side that you pop off and trickle the toner into. I refilled each cart 3 times before buying a new one, probably could have stretched them a little further. One order of toner is good for several refills.

Now my new HP printer is likely a different story for refilling. Think I need to burn a hole into the cart to do it.


----------



## chesspiece (Apr 28, 2010)

*Don't refill!! Remanufacture!!*

I would advise against refilling a toner or an ink cartridge for 2 reasons:
1) they never fill it to the top
2) When the fuser melts the powder on the page it leaves un melted powder in the different parts of the toner blocking the natural process where toner is spread on the page. Thus a refilled cartridge is so dirty it does not give you the full yield it should.

ON THE OTHER HAND

Remanufactured cartridges are opened, cleaned and the parts are changed for new parts. This insures a better yield and quality of print outs.


----------



## singingcrow (May 6, 2005)

I generally go to Bureau Engros / Staples. But I'll be honest, I haven't asked hem about recycling. I just have a box of used cartridges hanging around.

Oh! But there's a small computer store on St. Hubert, close to Belanger, and once bought a printer from them and they were talking about refills and "other" options. You might want to ask them? Sorry, it's been years since I stepped into the place, so I don't know the name, but it's still there.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I have bought HP remanufactured toner on ebay a long long time ago.. I paid 40$ ea. And like chesspiece says, they have been cleaned out and work like new.

thought, i do not think they would actually replace with new parts. HP toner kit comes with the drum, and as the drum rolls, left over toner is picked up in a separate enclosure which cannot be cleaned out without disassembling the whole thing.

I have an Oki Data laser printer which have removable refills that you can order from OKI, and the drum kit does last for at least 5-6 refills before it goes bad... besides, we don't really take care of those printers and are often bumped/kicked around...


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

chesspiece said:


> .......Thus a refilled cartridge is so dirty it does not give you the full yield it should.


Does that really matter?
I can pay either $40.- plus for a remanufactured cartridge or $5.- for a toner refill (which may not give a full yield - big deal). I use a TN-350.

The other thing to consider is the environmental aspect. 
Does anyone accept used toner cartridges to re-manufacture?
Staples used to accept used ink cartridges but also only specific ones from some manufacturers.
The rest ended up in the land fill.


----------



## kkritsilas (Mar 1, 2010)

The toner recycling place here in Calgary, Alberta Toner (don't know if they have a web site or not) accepts the used toner cartridge, and charges an extra $10 if you don't bring one in. I would assume its because they would be remanufacturing it, and need the used cartridge for parts.

Kostas


----------



## chesspiece (Apr 28, 2010)

> The other thing to consider is the environmental aspect...


There is a huge business that specializes in recovering empty re-manufactured toner or ink cartridges, they will even send you a pre-paid shipping label to retrieve them from you. If you are looking for quality and want to help the environment the best alternative is re-manufactured cartridges NOT COMPATIBLE which are made in China or Mexico. There is always a cheaper alternative without sacrificing quality and yield. And don't forget if you print less it means you have to go to the store more often to refill your cartridge (NOW THAT'S A HASSLE!!)


----------

